# Hangin' On In The Cold.



## KmH (Nov 27, 2017)

Happened in 2009, but I just heard about it.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/archive/travel-2015-pre-life/tourist-chad-vance-clung-to-ghan-train-for-two-hours/news-story/d1b4c72540a4d67d16e1b650b33d5188


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Nov 27, 2017)

I wish there was still such a thing as cold.


----------



## CCC1007 (Nov 27, 2017)

Green Maned Lion said:


> I wish there was still such a thing as cold.


I invite you to visit Lincoln, Montana and stay for the winter if cold doesn’t exist.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Nov 28, 2017)

Only if it regularly drops below -30.


----------



## CCC1007 (Nov 28, 2017)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Only if it regularly drops below -30.


Then I invite you to overwinter in Barrow, Alaska.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 28, 2017)

Or your favorite City in Canada Lion: Winterpeg!


----------



## railiner (Nov 28, 2017)

Lucky to be alive....almost as bad as those crazies trying to stow away in the wheel well of an airliner....few of them survive....


----------



## KmH (Nov 28, 2017)

There's not a lot of O2 at 35,000 feet, not to mention the air temp at that altitude.

This kid in the linked to story was hanging on as the train traversed the Aussie Outback during the down under winter.



> Mr Vance also had to deal with the severe windchill factor, which according to a weather calculator puts the temperature around -7C.


(19.4° F)


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 28, 2017)

railiner said:


> Lucky to be alive....almost as bad as those crazies trying to stow away in the wheel well of an airliner....few of them survive....


Have you ever bothered to read up on the places those people are trying to escape? To me it doesn't sound like they're crazy so much as hopelessly desperate and uneducated on the risks involved.


----------



## railiner (Nov 28, 2017)

I have. I suppose you do have a point, there....but then again, they are not in the position of someone jumping out of a burning high rise building....they may have other choices....


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Nov 29, 2017)

What is your basis for assuming they have other choices?


----------



## jis (Nov 29, 2017)

railiner said:


> I have. I suppose you do have a point, there....but then again, they are not in the position of someone jumping out of a burning high rise building....they may have other choices....


Like? Put yourself in their shoes and see what you can come up with. It is fine to prognosticate sitting in a nice room with ones belly full and freedom to do whatever, no?

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## railiner (Nov 29, 2017)

Not being in their immediate situation....I can't give a good answer....but there must be other ways of escaping their desperate situation....


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Nov 29, 2017)

KmH said:


> There's not a lot of O2 at 35,000 feet, not to mention the air temp at that altitude.
> 
> This kid in the linked to story was hanging on as the train traversed the Aussie Outback during the down under winter.
> 
> ...


When I flew from London to Tampa in early November, the air temperature was -72° F as we went past Bermuda. Considering that is only fall in a tropical region, it seems virtually impossible that someone could survive a flight exposed to air at that altitude when considering all the hazards.
Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------

